# Gwinnett county rut



## FritzMichaels (Nov 8, 2010)

How close are we? Any signs yet?


----------



## leonard (Nov 9, 2010)

Was out in the woods most of last week and weekend thinking the weather would fire them up, but it was VERY slow moving, just a couple of does. no action, hopefully this week


----------



## DeadOnJohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hunted last weekend and the little bucks are chasing. However I did see a decent 8 pointer grunting and chasing a couple of does all over the place last weekend


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 10, 2010)

i've watched Doe around here for 2 years straight. and they seem to hit the same exact time, with in a day or 2.
so my guess is full Rut will hit between the 13th and 20th.


----------



## doubleA (Nov 11, 2010)

Been hitting the stand hard passed on a few ok bucks with the bow but have not seen any signs of rutting. Deer did not start hitting my mock scrape until a few days ago.


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Nov 22, 2010)

Got a 10 saturday morning.. had a washcloth soaked with 2 full bottles of tinks 69 hanging from a tree branch. I was spraying buck bomb and grunting about every 20mins when he came walking in. First deer ive seen all year out of that stand. Brother got a Nice 8 Sunday morning chasing does in full trot. They are definately starting to rut, My 10's legs where black as tar and stunk to high heaven.


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jasonbritt80 said:


> Got a 10 saturday morning.. had a washcloth soaked with 2 full bottles of tinks 69 hanging from a tree branch. I was spraying buck bomb and grunting about every 20mins when he came walking in. First deer ive seen all year out of that stand. Brother got a Nice 8 Sunday morning chasing does in full trot. They are definately starting to rut, My 10's legs where black as tar and stunk to high heaven.



Lets see some Pics! What Town?
Been seeing alot of Hard Chasing this week around Duluth.


----------

